# HOEI MARU again !



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning everyone , 

i'lm still looking for details about this fuel efficient bulk carrier .
All i 've found on the internet is "British Maritime Technology"
and a kind of technical brochure named "
HOEI MARU: HIGHLY FUEL-EFFICIENT ORE/COAL CARRIER BUILT BY KHI'S SAKAIDE"
maybe one of the members of the forum has it ? 
i'm still trying to understand why this type of fuel efficient ship is not today common on our seas .

Best regards , 

many thanks to all gentlemens here .


----------

